# Weirdest fish caught while ice-fishing?



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I have caught many-a bad hangover while ice fishing. 

But like the others, pulling a mudpuppy thru the ice in Bay De Noc is something I never quite get used to.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

after telling my dad about these post he was telling me that while fishing alone on my uncles gravel pit at about 2 in the morning he had a muskrat come out from 1 of the holes he was fishing he said he left the shanty in a mad ass dash and didnt go back till the next day.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

A guy I used to work with in Saginaw lived up on the Bay in Pinconning, and would tell that story about his dog going in the hole, and coming out in another shanty. Always a good laugh. We were fishing Pinconning road on last ice one year, and catching bass, crappies, perch, then my buddy catches about an 8lb. burbot. Had never seen on before. He took it home, and said that the meat was real mushy, and tasted like [email protected]#t.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Fishing thru the ice in Wyandotte last year (the one and only time last year) I caught 3-4" minnows all morning long. After I left, my buddy fished the same holes in the afternoon and limited out on slab 'gills.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Ice fishing Beaver lake North of Munising in mid January for the first time. (three feet of snow)

While setting up our third Tip-Up number one had a flag up. (couldn't be this easy could it?) We were fishing for walleye and pike. My buddy and I played rocks-paper-scissors as we ran over to the flag to determine who was the lucky one to get the first fish. I won!

When I pulled up the tip-up the line was on it's last wrap and it tugged on the knot at the end of the spool. As I pulled on the line I turned to my buddy and said" THIS HAS TO BE THE BIGGEST PIKE I'VE EVER HAD ON" I fought it for about 15 minutes as it pulled line through my fingers fast enough to slice the skin. "Can't be a Walleye, must be a huge pike?" It finally came to the hole, my buddy put the gaff in and stuck the fish in the head while pulling it out in one swift motion. Our eyes grew big as the fish lay on the ice flipping around still full of fight. 

We high-fived as we stared at the 8 lb Coho salmon laying on the ice, still rather silver and not real old. What a thrill!!!

The salmon took the 6" chub we were using for bait. What a trip!


----------



## fishnut (Jan 17, 2002)

Mudpuppy on Long Lake in Alpena, County.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

you know whats uglier that catching a mudpuppy ..watching one breath !


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

my buddies and I had two shanties out on the ice off of Linwood and were catching perch while waiting for our tip ups to go off. We'd been there for a couple hours putting quite a few back, when my buddy from the other shanty yelled that we had a flag up. I busted through the shanty, ran to the tip up and noticed most of the dacron gone. I pulled up the slack, gave it a tug and the fight was on. I felt it's head jerking and everything. Had to be a walleye I thought as I saw a refection of silver down through the hole . But as i got it closer to hole i noticed something must be wrong. Once it was just under the ice I was extremely frustrated to see a unopened bud light can attached to the treble. I was even more mad to hear my buddies from the other shanty laughing hysterically as they knew the whole time since they placed it there. Talk about complete humiliation and frustratioin.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

3" crayfish on a tip up...must have been too close to the bottom. Taste just like shrimp!


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

fished a small harbor off the kalamazoo river last year. caught around 18 to 20 nice gills and a 5 pound channel cat on a tip up. ate him too.


----------



## Z202 (Jan 10, 2001)

A mud puppy??!!! Just a mud puppy?

Last year, new DNR launch at Crocker. Saw a guy
with two kids, complain about loosing their second rod down the hole. (Adult must have had a heck of a time with 3+ rods, two young kids, and him trying to fish) They left soon after. 1/2 hour later, my buddy pulls a mud puppy through the ice, hook, line and sinker and a rod. We figured the fishing gods were giving us a little pay back. So we returned the pud puppy. To bad the other folks had left, but who would have stayed around to find out if some one catches your tackle.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

seen a guy catch a sturgeon off bell river in lake st clair about 10 years ago or more. was a real nice one about 30 pounds or better


----------



## pmtiny (Dec 11, 2002)

I to have caught the dreaded mudpuppy...Union Lake. Scared the hell out of me I never saw one before. I thought it was a mutant dogfish.


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

What the heck is this ? I may not have the spelling right.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

Caught a 3lb carp on a pink tear drop with a wax worm on it last year in quanicassee on my first ice fishing trip in about 4 years.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by IT pimp 2002 _
> *What the heck is this ? I may not have the spelling right. *


It PIMP,
It is aka known as a burbot., Here is a pic.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I forgot about this till I read the empty beer can story. Was fishing in Elba Mar marina on Grosse Isle and doing very good on the 'gills right after I pulled one up out of the hole an unopened can of Budwieser popped up in the hole. It was chilled to perfection!


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

I have caught these in Northern Mi. and while they are ugly, they taste quite good. Just never herd of that term before. I guess they stand on there head when feeding on the bottom. I think they are native fish for the great lakes too.


----------



## toad (Jul 25, 2002)

In Alaska they call Burbot "the poor man's lobster" and from what I understand it is highly prized catch. I was told to cook it in a pan of boiling water just like lobster and dip in butter.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

You can have mine.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

No matter what you call em, they're one ugly-a$$ fish!!! I've never seen one before viewing Stelmon's pic... I think I'm gonna have NIGHTMARES!


----------



## sunup (Oct 28, 2002)

Reached in the hole to pull a lake trout up and grabbed an 18 in. lamprey that was stuck on his side. Fish, lamprey, and line all went flying out of the tent. Fed the lamprey to the seagulls. The fish was OK, the lamprey hadn't gotten through the skin yet. Lampreys make my skin crawl.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

They do taste just like lobster. Cube em, boil em, dip em in butter and you have a tasty treat, my uncle really likes burbot.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Hey lamprey have feelings too! 
Just kidding I hate those things, I saw some huge salmon trying to shake one off ,up in the UP over Labor day. It was leaping completely out of the river 3 times in a row. Id hate to be attacked by one , that would cure me of fishing for good Id say.

Ive heard Burbot is a freshwater cod?


----------



## toad (Jul 25, 2002)

Yep Burbot is a member of the Cod family, heres a link on more info on the Burbot. http://www.fw.umn.edu/Individuals/klb/burbot.html


----------

